

What''s your favorite non-native mobile app? - Lazylass

So this is for a tech post I am pitching for some consumer tech publications. I figured I might as well ask some geeks about their views on their favorite hybrid &#x2F; mobile we apps. What is your favorite currently non-native mobile app? and why?<p>If I quote you, you will be attributed.
======
DrScump
The Dolphin browser.

Because of the almost universally sloppy implementations of mobile sites by
the e-commerce sites I use most frequently, I've tried every browser I can
find that allows configuration as a Desktop user agent AND have it used as
such.

For a while, I've been using Opera. But some sites still treat its user agent
(interpreted as Linux by most other sites) as mobile. Stubhub, in particular,
does this, and their mobile pages are dumbed down to utter uselessness.

Dolphin gives me normal desktop functionality and works well with most sites
I've tried, tvguide.com being one exception.

